# apple tv 2 et time capsule 2to



## gomok (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour je voudrais savoir si il y a un moyen de pouvoir lire les video de ma time capsule sur ma tele en passant par l apple tv 2 si oui pouvez m aider je deviens fou merci (apple tv 2 jailbreaker avec xvmc) merci a vous


----------

